# Barry Bonds on playing First Base...



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Barry was asked if playing first base might help him come back from the injury...



> *"I'll never play first base, brother. The ball comes to you too fast," he said. "I never have ever worn a cup in my life, so that would be really hard to do without grabbing my crotch every five minutes." *


:lol:


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

You dare me! Okay!  What a typical response from the most egotistical person in the league. Would you expect anything different? Of course, he's not playing 1st. That's too much work. Why be that close to the action? I can play farther away and make as much money. Way to be part of a team, Barry! It's people like this that you wish there was a strike and maybe he won't come back!?!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nah, you can't get rid of Barry. He doesn't do anything to jeopardize his career.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

This guy makes thousands of dollars a minute and he's complaining about how it's too much work for him to play first base. I think he should try sanding gym floors in humid 95 degree weather.:bang


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

But it doesn't matter. They'll pay him the same no matter what a jerk he may be.  He is about the best player in the game right now.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

To be a great overall player you need to help your team win and be more successful. That includes being a good clubhouse guy, Barry Bonds is not a good clubhouse guy and he showed that with Jeff Kent recently.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Offense isn't the Giants problem, its pitching. Too bad Cleveland doesn't have any pitchers anymore, I'm sure they would trade one...


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Were out of pitchers too, all of our pitchers are the ones they brought up from the farm clubs.........


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Sucks to be an Indians fan...


----------

